#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Online Marketing >  >  Which Social Networks should be use for business online marketing?

## Bhavya

Hello folks,

Every business needs at least some presence on social media platforms.
Through which they can promote their business and get customers for their business.


Can someone suggest the most essential social networks for business?

----------


## Helena

> Hello folks,
> 
> Every business needs at least some presence on social media platforms.
> Through which they can promote their business and get customers for their business.
> 
> 
> Can someone suggest the most essential social networks for business?


Bhavya currently every business needs at least some presence on social media platforms through which they can promote their business and get customers for their business from different areas.
*Facebook,Instagram and Twitter* are the social media giants, hence it's advisable to start your promotions on these sites.You should definitely have your own business Page on FB.
You could also promote your business through *YouTube* videos.*Writing blogs* could also help you

----------


## Neo

> Hello folks,
> 
> Every business needs at least some presence on social media platforms.
> Through which they can promote their business and get customers for their business.
> 
> 
> Can someone suggest the most essential social networks for business?


Choice of social media will vary based on the business. Facebook would be the first choice for any kind of businesses. Every other media will be based on the business type. For an example if you take fashion market, you can utilize Facebook, Instagram, pinterest and if you are planning to go global with that you can use twitter, on the other side if you are selling application, technical products you can utilize youtube as well with facebook, twitter.

----------


## Bhavya

> Choice of social media will vary based on the business. Facebook would be the first choice for any kind of businesses. Every other media will be based on the business type. For an example if you take fashion market, you can utilize Facebook, Instagram, pinterest and if you are planning to go global with that you can use twitter, on the other side if you are selling application, technical products you can utilize youtube as well with facebook, twitter.


Thank you so much for this clear explanation Neo, It's really helpful.

----------


## Bhavya

> Bhavya currently every business needs at least some presence on social media platforms through which they can promote their business and get customers for their business from different areas.
> *Facebook,Instagram and Twitter* are the social media giants, hence it's advisable to start your promotions on these sites.You should definitely have your own business Page on FB.
> You could also promote your business through *YouTube* videos.*Writing blogs* could also help you


Agree with you sheero,Every business needs the presence in social media because now a days people spend more time in internet.Thank you for your inputs.

----------

